# Outlook 2003 Drag and Drop issue.



## Saffa (May 24, 2007)

Hi all,

I have Outlook 2003 and for some reason I have lost the ability to drag emails from the inbox to a selection of personal folders.

I can right click on the email and 'move to folder' but cannot just drag them to the folder.

I have had this available for years and just now it has stopped.

Office 2003 sp1 installed, cannot instal sp2 due to network constraints.

Cheers,

Saffa.


----------



## Nate1977 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,

Having the same issue as Saffa. I've made no changes to Outlook 2003 SP2 but am unable to drag n drop emails to my personal folders. I can right click and 'Move' only. I've tried archiving, creating new folders and setting the Kerbros security without any luck.

Any suggestions? Saffa did you ever resolve this issue?

Nate1977


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi...
Have you tried to run repair outlook?


----------



## Saffa (May 24, 2007)

No solution for this one unfortunately, as they use AME profiles I believe the profile was rebuilt as the repair did no work.


----------

